# RIP Viper the corn snake



## Reevesii (Sep 3, 2009)

Born and slipped from my grasp in September. First ever snake I had. Very tame and friendly. Should've reinforced the vivariumv lid :'(


----------



## Reevesii (Sep 3, 2009)

September 2009*


----------

